# More HSS928 Chute Observations



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

We had a few inches of snow today of that type that sticks to everything. I'd started out using my single stage which could blow the stuff just fine, but the snow was sticking badly to the wheels and I got tired of dragging the thing around. So I pulled out the HSS928 to finish off the driveway. Not the best of conditions for this machine but no problems initially running at full transport speed and faster at times when free-tracking down my steep driveway. At one point I mistakenly let go of the auger lever with a full bucket and it clogged right up. Not too surprising and I tried to just push out the snow like my old HS. The machine never bogged and it just kept pushing out packed blocks of snow weighing a few pounds each (no power issues with this machine IMO). I couldn't believe it, and grabbed a video with my phone before cleaning out the chute. With the long deflector and a tightening angle that further compresses thh snow, it just cant get any snow by to start freeing up the clog. I have a full UHMW lining so it was easily cleanable but if this was sticky steel, I don't think I would have fared nearly as well. 

Something else I noticed is that the expelled snow stream wants to go towards the middle of the machine, so with the chute pointed left the snow runs cleanly up the back of the chute and doesn't clog as easily. To the right, the snow stream runs along the deflector side and might cause some buildup if you're running an unmodified machine. Point being you might try to shoot left as often as possible if you're getting clogs.

I took a video showing the snow blocks coming out. Kind of long but it's pretty funny actually when it just keeps pushing out these big snow cubes. I also took a couple of slow motion bits showing the difference in the snow path depending on the chute direction. The last one shows what a UHMW scraper blade skids does for you; right down to pavement and with the poly skids, no scraping metal. 

No real surprises here and I got through the driveway with no problem. I'm happy with the UHMW lining route so far and will probably leave the chute deflector as-is, even if I could get a little improvement by cutting it back.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would be disappointed with that performance........but if you plan on building an igloo....its all good.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for posting these videos. Nice slow motion as well. Those blocks are awful. Did you modify the bottom of the chute housing, the part that everyone seems to blame for causing the blockages? My HSS1332 has worked so well since I purchased it hasn't snowed once. So as an anti-snow device it does work as advertised.


----------



## Mormith (May 20, 2016)

Very interesting thanks for posting this.

I've never seen bricks of snow compressed and ejected like that before.

I'm also really interested in your observation that the snow stream wants to come out towards the middle of the machine and that if you blow to the right it might hit the tapered defector plate (if that's what it's called) at the base of the chute and start a clog. Perhaps trimming or shortening that deflector plate would help here?


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

nwcove said:


> i would be disappointed with that performance........but if you plan on building an igloo....its all good.


Agreed. I was just showing that it has sufficient power but can't clear itself due to the chute design. I had to go back out and clear another few inches of cement-like snow (just finished), and as long as you're careful to keep it loaded with snow it doesn't clog.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

nwcove said:


> i would be disappointed with that performance........but if you plan on building an igloo....its all good.


LoL

I was stunned watching the blocks popping out like an ice machine. Needless to say, that shouldnt happen. 

SB83 thanks for sharing those videos, its interesting analyzing the clogging condition.

Ive been accumulating parts for my HSS928 based on some of your suggestions. When I have some time I'm going to install a UHMW liner in my chute, UHMW scraper blade poly side skids, and an impeller kit. I might remove the collar at the base of the chute too.

I cant recall, do you have an impeller kit installed on your machine?


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Where are you guys sourcing the adhesive backed UHMW for the chute liner?


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Everyone keeps talking about UHMW but is it truely effective? Interesting to see where it's sourced as well


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Eplastics.com


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

drmerdp said:


> I cant recall, do you have an impeller kit installed on your machine?


No, just the liner. I'm sure that the impeller kit would help too but we're still dealing with a questionable tapered chute design. At least for those of us that commonly see wet snow conditions. 

I do hope that Honda is looking at this and that any future model chute design changes will retrofit to our machines.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Noticed a couple of these same blocks from my HS1132 a few weeks ago as well, just a couple before it cleared its throat and kept on throwing. 

The blocks were smaller though as the impeller to chute opening is only around 3"X5" or so, and yes you are right the snow was very sticky. I checked the housing a couple of times while using the machine and all I saw was a big white barrel rolling in the middle rather than seeing individual augers.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Holy cow that video of it pushing bricks is nuts.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Everybody. And I mean* EVERBODY!* needs to go to the first post in this thread and click the "*Thanks*" button for *SB83* posting those videos. 

Seriously folks. This is a community where we rely on each other to crowd source information which salespeople and manufacturers won't provide. Thank our brother *SB83* and pass the link on.

Honda will fix this problem. The issue is whether or not they will retrofit the fix free of charge for their early adopters...


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

> Honda will fix this problem. The issue is whether or not they will retrofit the fix free of charge for their early adopters...


You sure? As of recently Robert was still denying that a problem exists. 


[email protected] said:


> While any snow blower can clog up under 'perfect storm' conditions, I can tell you there are no known 'flawed designs' or known 'clogging' issues with the HSS929


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1063394


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

matto said:


> You sure? As of recently Robert was still denying that a problem exists.
> 
> Tracks or wheels for my driveway? - Page 2 - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums


It is not up to me, because I don't own the machine, but I would suggest that *SB83 *invite *[email protected] *to comment in this thread on the videos.

And yes, I am sure that Honda will fix the problem. Or they will no longer be selling 928's. In fact, I wonder if they will be selling 1028's soon.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

E350 said:


> It is not up to me, because I don't own the machine, but I would suggest that *SB83 *invite *[email protected] *to comment in this thread on the videos.
> 
> And yes, I am sure that Honda will fix the problem. Or they will no longer be selling 928's. In fact, I wonder if they will be selling 1028's soon.


I invited him to comment 2 months ago and he wrote the text I quoted above. 

I think we need a thread to maintain the official list of forum members who have clogging issues with their HSS model snowblowers. I started compiling a list on the thread I linked above but since then there have been multiple new threads - one where the person ripped part of the chute out to reduce clogging.

EDIT: someone else please volunteer so I don't have to do it?


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

E350 said:


> And yes, I am sure that Honda will fix the problem. Or they will no longer be selling 928's. In fact, I wonder if they will be selling 1028's soon.


928 or 1028 will not make a difference. All these new HSS models clog, including my 1332! And if Roberts assertion that the problem is basically non existent is also the thinking at Honda corp., I will be selling this machine and going back to Toro. Fix it Honda!

I live in an area where 90% of our heavy snow storms turn to rain. In 6 years of using an "underpowered" Toro 826 oxe, the thing never even came close to clogging ever. The power is not the issue with any of these Honda's, it's the design.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Matto where is the thread on the removing the "obstruction" in the chute? I think I saw someone trim one down but I don't recall a member removing it. Thanks for pointing in the right direction.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/100538-hss928-clogging-[solved-].html


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks yes that's the one! I'm thinking it could be easier to just mark out a cut that metal with a grinder for relief cuts instead of removing the entire thing.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for adding that link drmerdp. Despite my other workaround, I'm thinking now that JeffNB's solution is ultimately the way to go. The lining, paddles and blowing technique certainly help but as we're all seeing, you're still going to get some clogging on the HSS models under the worst conditions.The machine should be able to push out a snow obstruction by itself, but with the length and taper of the front collar as well as the slant of the back of the chute it doesn't have a chance. Jeff's approach lets the heavy compacted slush and snow just fall out of the front of the chute while high velocity snow pushes past it like most blowers, verses having to be pushed up almost a foot. That snow brick video shows that the power is there but that it can only overcome so much. 

I have a spare chute that I'm going to play with. Maybe fully remove the front plate and add a shorter UHMW or thin flexible rubber collar on the inside to minimize the spray, but also remove most of the obstruction. I should be able to anchor it from the inside with the three chute attachment bolts. I'm sure that Honda will come up with a more elegant fix eventually but the chute is an inexpensive part to replace.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

I've emailed a formal complaint to Honda Canada regarding chute clogging. I hope whoever experiences this issue does the same, the more complaints they get, the more likely they are to fix it!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd also like to mention here that the issue, beside the chute collar, is the opening from the impeller housing. The older HS model opening is around 3"X5" where as the newer machines have a more square 5"X5" opening. Bigger opening doesnt translate to more snow impelled out of the housing but I am confident that it is contributing to the clogging problem. 

Picture courtesy member "pdd"


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Didn't the impeller size grow from 12" in the HS to 14" in the HSS? I suppose that in the interest of moving a higher volume of snow the outlet dimensions needed to grow. 

So the HS had a 3x5 outlet and the HSS has a 5x5 outlet, approximately... I can see the 5x5 outlet reducing the concentration of snow being expelled. If it's less concentrated and using the whole 5x5 space it's likely to contact and bounce off he collar at the base of the chute. ...Theorizing...
All things seem to point to that collar. 

Personally I'm converting my hss928 to the dual articulating chute and removing the collar. If I feel ambitious ill reweld it back pitching outward instead of inward.


----------



## epdjr (Feb 28, 2017)

*new honda snow blower designe wont throw wet snow*

I had a HSS928 2013 model and that machine is awesome ! never clogging up at all! would throw the heaviest wet snow without any problems.
I gave it to my son and bought the latest improved one. this new designee will not throw wet snow . I spent more time un clogging the shoot than actually snow blowing. it would not do the snow bank at the end of the driveway. It was not even 10" tall. My older Honda would of sailed right threw it. A friend of mine just bought a new Arians snow blower and paid only $1,000.00 for it and it had no clogs at all. Same storm, same conditions !!! I paid way more than twice that price for my Honda and it is useless in heavy wet snow. 
I talked to my Honda dealer and he angered they have a problem with them but no solution !! So what am I suppose to do ?
I paid almost $3,000.00 for this machine and in my opinion it is junk


----------



## richmaurstuff (Mar 7, 2017)

*Email for Honda Canada ?*



Marlow said:


> I've emailed a formal complaint to Honda Canada regarding chute clogging. I hope whoever experiences this issue does the same, the more complaints they get, the more likely they are to fix it!


Where did you get an email for Honda Canada.. ?
I've searched everywhere to find one.. !
Rick..


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Marlow said:


> I've emailed a formal complaint to Honda Canada regarding chute clogging. I hope whoever experiences this issue does the same, the more complaints they get, the more likely they are to fix it!


I snail-mailed a letter to Honda Canada the first week of January. Never heard back from them, so I decided to give them a call this week. They had record of receiving my letter, but provided no real explanation for the lack of a reply. 

Had a call from another Honda Canada person that same evening. He suggested that I take it to the dealer so they can repair the problem. If the dealer cannot solve the problem, he said that they can call the "Tech Line" which has engineering superpowers to solve difficult problems. 

I called the dealer and their troubleshooting plan is to ensure that the impeller and augers are turning. If they are, the machine is operating as designed. No further action is required. 

I really am not crazy about having the blower laid-up at the dealer while they are on the phone for days with their "Tech Line". It may have to wait until the probability of snow is less in the spring, but they will never be able to replicate the problem. 

Manufacturers have a single measurement to identify product defects: warranty claims. Loading up the system with warranty claims may be the only way to prompt the engineers to fix the their inherent design problem. 

The person I was speaking to at Honda Canada admitted that he was a talking-head and had no technical expertise, so my technical questions were merely deflected. 

The way I see it is that it is a long road and potential wasted efforts to arrive at a solution. It's like fighting city hall. Should have bought the Yamaha.


----------



## Cap10Alden (Feb 15, 2017)

*drmerdp is the man*

So we got our N'oreaster today and it delivered 8-10 inches of heavy, wet snow. I purchased the modified chute from drmerdp, and all I can saw is WOW!

Previously, I was able to throw the dry stuff with no effort at all, but the wet stuff was another story.

Today I was out there throwing heavy wet snow, well over 25 feet, with my 1332. Looking around my neighborhood, I saw most of my neighbors either clearing clogs, pushing bricks, or shoveling because they gave up. Even though my beast of a machine would occasionally build up with some heavy slush, all it took to clear it by itself was to tackle more snow.

drmerdp - you have saved me from the embarrassment of having the most expensive machine in the neighborhood, and having it clog up like all of the other, less expensive machines. The looks of envy I got while tossing slush effortlessly, makes my investment worth it.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

What is different about this chute than the stock chute. I just cleaned about 6 inches of pretty wet snow and the machine was bogging down a lot more than I expected...I had to basically go at the slowest speed to throw the snow and even then it didnt throw very far.


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

Cap10Alden said:


> So we got our N'oreaster today and it delivered 8-10 inches of heavy, wet snow. I purchased the modified chute from drmerdp, and all I can saw is WOW!


Was this a "one off" chute that you purchased or are there more for sale? I'm always looking to improve/tweak performance!


----------



## Cap10Alden (Feb 15, 2017)

He orders a new chute, mods it by cutting the weld, reducing the height of the collar, and then re-welding and painting it to match factory. The angle that the stock chute dispels snow is severely reduced because with the high collar the angle is exaggerated, but when you reduce the height of the collar, it magnifies the opening. You really need to see it in person to truly appreciate what taking a few inches off the collar does for the discharge opening. I did have to throttle back some when I got into the really thick stuff, but never less than forward speed. 

Look him up on the boards. He was very helpful - drmerdp


----------



## Cap10Alden (Feb 15, 2017)

drmerdp was/is selling them. He orders the replacement chute, mods it, and then sends it to you. The removal of the original, and replacement of the mod took less than 45 minutes. No instructions included, but pretty straight forward. I kept the original in case I ever need warranty work and get nervous that Honda will question the mod, but truth be told, Honda should be copying this mod.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a HSS 1332 AT as well. I have experienced none of the problems I have read in depth about here on the forums. I live just North of Boston ad got the same storm. Mostly slush towards the evening. My EOD is about 5 cars wide and I went lengthwise down the plow line throwing the slush/water mix about 25 feet into my yard. If I did have those issues my dealer would take the machine back just like he did with my 32 inch Simplicity pro that I had electric chute issues with. That was a good machine but not even close to the quality and throw distance of the Honda. My 1332 is simply awesome.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I just had the trifecta of snowblowing with 18" of snow that was getting rain on top.

Round 1: New SnowJoe SJ615E to do the decks with fairly dry snow drifts to 20"+ - a little snow monster, that one...
Round 2: Tested HS80K1-TAS with freshly rebuilt auger assembly on the walks - threw the heavy stuff about 20' with no issues.
Round 3: Used my spanking new HSS1332ATD to do the triple-width driveway, paths to the barn, rear deck and dog walk with nary a burble despite the increasingly wet, heavy snow. Had to be careful not to throw snow onto my neighbors' properties 50'+ from the driveway. Snowblower heaven.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Marlow said:


> I've emailed a formal complaint to Honda Canada regarding chute clogging. I hope whoever experiences this issue does the same, the more complaints they get, the more likely they are to fix it!


What’s changed?


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Marlow said:


> northeast said:
> 
> 
> > What’s changed?
> ...


Keep beating that drum nice and loud that will surly make it true.

My guess is your knowledge, abilities, and capabilities are still the same but the machine has been modified based on my persistence to figure out a fix. You then did said fix and you suddenly became an expert operator.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Marlow said:


> northeast said:
> 
> 
> > Keep beating that drum nice and loud that will surly make it true.
> ...


What defines a “real” job in your mind?


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Marlow said:


> northeast said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is your knowledge, abilities, and capabilities are still the same but the machine has been modified based on my persistence to figure out a fix.
> ...


You are comical really. You keep attacking and making assumptions about me that are all baseless. It’s ok keep thinking you know everything about me if that makes you feel better.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

You know what? I really like my little Honda, and this forum has a lot of nice people. Show a bit of love to each other on an Easter weekend. Everyone be safe!


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

Many of us are aware of how badly he engineers at Honda messed up the HSS series of blowers. The 1332 users are fortunate that they have a machine that is powerful enough to overcome the poor design. For those of us with the HSS928, all I can say is I wouldn't wait for relief from Honda. We already know the "corporate line" on the clogging issue and rumors say that there are re-designed machines coming next year. I believe that we are just a "speed bump" in their fiscal plans.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

TomHodge said:


> Many of us are aware of how badly he engineers at Honda messed up the HSS series of blowers. The 1332 users are fortunate that they have a machine that is powerful enough to overcome the poor design. For those of us with the HSS928, all I can say is I wouldn't wait for relief from Honda. We already know the "corporate line" on the clogging issue and rumors say that there are re-designed machines coming next year. I believe that we are just a "speed bump" in their fiscal plans.


Just sell your machine and buy something else. Honda's have great re-sale value!
It's not the end of the world.

With the money you get from it, you'll have your pick of the litter of whatever snowblower you think is "better" without ever having to put in any extra cash. Go for it.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

TomHodge said:


> Many of us are aware of how badly he engineers at Honda messed up the HSS series of blowers. The 1332 users are fortunate that they have a machine that is powerful enough to overcome the poor design. For those of us with the HSS928, all I can say is I wouldn't wait for relief from Honda. We already know the "corporate line" on the clogging issue and rumors say that there are re-designed machines coming next year. I believe that we are just a "speed bump" in their fiscal plans.


I could not believe how bad the 928 was. Have you re jetted it? It will be much improved re jetted if you have not already done so.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I have been catching up on the several threads about the Honda HSS chute/engine issues. Seems like the cause/solution that @jeffNB posted is spot on. I will say the ability to make snow bricks as shown in the videos of this thread are definitely a cool feature, especially if the kids are home from school and wanting to make a snow fort.

I'm just wondering why Honda would add such a constraining piece to the chute (bottleneck) ??? Was it engineering? (i.e. supposed to be better) . . . marketing? (i.e. make it look better) . . . Safety concerns? (i.e. keep hands away, etc) :smiley-confused013:

Looks like a few minutes with a hack saw can remove the chute 'constrainer' and make it all good.


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

I would say poor engineering and no testing prior to product release. What surprises me most is their complete disregard for there customers. Honda will, of course, fix the problem for new sales. My guess is they will not fix already sold machines as they and their dealers have stated many many times that there is no problem and that they are working "as designed". I would agree that they are working "as designed" and that's the problem, so no warranty.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I contacted them and never heard back either,then contacted the local rep. he did get back to me but his reply was that Honda told him (as he said,if you can believe it)there were no problems with their blowers.So they try to make you think you are an "Idiot". or a chronic complainer. 



jeffNB said:


> I snail-mailed a letter to Honda Canada the first week of January. Never heard back from them, so I decided to give them a call this week. They had record of receiving my letter, but provided no real explanation for the lack of a reply.
> 
> Had a call from another Honda Canada person that same evening. He suggested that I take it to the dealer so they can repair the problem. If the dealer cannot solve the problem, he said that they can call the "Tech Line" which has engineering superpowers to solve difficult problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

Bob_S said:


> I would say poor engineering and no testing prior to product release. What surprises me most is their complete disregard for there customers. Honda will, of course, fix the problem for new sales. My guess is they will not fix already sold machines as they and their dealers have stated many many times that there is no problem and that they are working "as designed". I would agree that they are working "as designed" and that's the problem, so no warranty.



Have to remember that the engineering is done in GA. I agree that current owners are sol.


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

northeast said:


> I could not believe how bad the 928 was. Have you re jetted it? It will be much improved re jetted if you have not already done so.


 I have the jet. Just waited till the end of the season to install it. I’m not too well versed on small engines. I plan on the chute mod and new jet and see if I keep this blower. Otherwise something else will be in the garage next season. Just need to sneak a $3,000 write off past my Wife!


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

TomHodge said:


> northeast said:
> 
> 
> > I could not believe how bad the 928 was. Have you re jetted it? It will be much improved re jetted if you have not already done so.
> ...


Good luck if she is anything like my wife there is no chance. She knows if I drop a penny lol.


----------

